# Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue donations



## Gypsy's mom (Mar 10, 2011)

*:chili:SCMR's vital role in one successful adoption story is told in the Children's book: Gypsy's Journey. SCMR and Spoiled Maltese website members contributed to restoring the vision of this dear Maltese. The link below will take you to Smashwords website where you may access 20% of the book at no cost. Gypsy and her forever mom, the author, have pledged to donate 20% of the net proceeds to SCMR.*

*https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/129802*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sherry, I tried 3 times but could not bring up this file???


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sherry -- I'm also getting an error that the file is not found.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Same here!


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Mee too


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/129802

Hi all, thanks for tyring, that is the correct link, I used the insert feature, try that or maybe copy/paste the link?

Gypsy is one lucky little girl to have such a great mama!!!


----------



## Gypsy's mom (Mar 10, 2011)

Debi to the rescue! Thanks so much for staying on top of this situation. It's a computer thing..? hopefully this solves the problem for folks - it worked for me, but then the link I posted here also worked for me when I tested it. 
As an alternative - simply type Smashwords in the browser then the book can be found in "Children's Books" - best sellers - $2.99 and under - short - 
I wonder if I need to keep posting this notice to keep it on the 'front page' here?
thanks to all!
xo Gypsy's mom!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sherry -- I can sticky it if you want.


----------



## Gypsy's mom (Mar 10, 2011)

*sticky it?*

lol.... if that's a good thing, please do so! :HistericalSmiley:

is there a way to keep this notice really visible?

thanks!
sherry


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful girl. Wonderful mommy. I love happy endings.


----------

